# MTS first try



## jmn (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd like to try making mineralized solid as posted in Aaron T's instructions. I'm going to mineralize with top soil and one with garden soil. I live in the Chicago area: we have hard water normally and clay-y soil. 

Couple questions:

1) Do I need the dolomite in hard water areas? Can't find it easily -- have aragonite and epsom salts around but not sure of dosing. I use native limestone-type rock in my tanks. (pH 8.2, 250ppm+ alkalinity).

2) Muriate of Potash -- will normal KCL (Light Salt) from the grocery store suffice? Otherwise, saw a mix of the various potassiums in an Amazon product called Muriate of Potash. Local garden stores a dude on carrying this. Any idea of dosing for bottom of a tank?

3) Do i need clay if our soil is clay-y anyway?

Thanks much!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

1) No.

2) Yes, KCl from the grocery store will work.

3) No.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in the NWSubs.

I build my MTS from HomeDepot Topsoil 40#s @ $1.17.

Here's a link to a Tank I build using Dirt from my Yard (and a few other things...LOL).

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=154884

I'm not suggesting you follow the Recipe I used in that tank. Just offered to show it can be done successfully.

If you are planning on growing plants that love Fe, Red Clay will help. I'm a big fan of Crypt sp. and that has helped me.

I have extra Powdered Red art Clay and some Muriate of Potash if you what/need some. Pm me If i can help.


----------



## jmn (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to both for the reply -- I only just saw these. 
Micheal, like your style. 
DogFish -- interesting mix!!! Wow, didn't think about adding dog poop but have no shortage of that around here. Might pass on that though for the moment. How did you decide on the coffee grounds?

I ordered some clay from Amazon for my scott's topsoil MTS version -- looks like its grey though; probably means no iron, right?. Couldn't really figure out if some of the pottery clay is genuinely red or just color added from the descriptions online. Where did you get the powdered red? I'll go with the KCl but thank you for the offer. Also, what does PM mean?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks--you ask clear, unambiguous questions.

PM means "Private Message". If you click on a user's name in the box on the left, it will give you an option to send that user a PM.


----------

